# MES Shed Mod with vent



## arch8121 (Jan 10, 2015)

Been doing a lot of reading and thinking and decided to make a smoker shelf/workbench. I spent hours on the forums and learned that a 3" pipe will fit right into the vent. You can still use the vent open/close.













image3 (2).JPG



__ arch8121
__ Jan 10, 2015






Here is the whole shelf unit













image5 (2).JPG



__ arch8121
__ Jan 10, 2015






The height of the smoker is perfect. 













image8.JPG



__ arch8121
__ Jan 10, 2015






I started with a 3" adjustable elbow coming out of the smoker vent then into a straight 14"  3" pipe. Made my measurements off of that inserting 2 more pipes and 3 more adjustable elbows.













image7 (2).JPG



__ arch8121
__ Jan 10, 2015






Taped all the seams with aluminum tape.I found it easier to tape it all together then put it in place.













image2 (2).JPG



__ arch8121
__ Jan 10, 2015






Connected 2 elbows through the wall of shed then into a straight 24" pipe with vent cap.













image1 (2).JPG



__ arch8121
__ Jan 10, 2015






Noticed in most of the vent posts on here that people say to keep the vent above roof for better draw on the smoker and they were right. Out of the weather and couldnt be happier! Total cost was about the price of just the stand masterbuilt sells. Gave the smoker a test run and didnt have 1 leak but the smoke was pouring out the pipe vent. Time for a beer!













image4 (2).JPG



__ arch8121
__ Jan 10, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice looking set up.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Jan 11, 2015)

Nice setup, Arch.  How much of an issue will condensation be as far as it forming inside the pipe, running back down and dripping back in the smoker?  I used a short 6" stack on my mes once, because of the wind, and within 30 minutes I had a water ring where it was sitting on the top of my smoker.


----------



## ostrichsak (Jan 11, 2015)

That's a lot of effort to direct smoke but how do you account for when you open the door?  Lots of smoke escapes whenever you open the door even if it's only once or twice.


----------



## daricksta (Jan 13, 2015)

This is really, really cool.


----------



## arch8121 (Jan 16, 2015)

It's just in my shed so I'm not really worried about the smoke coming out when the door is opened. I had been getting some condensation but added a 1 foot piece between the elbows going through the shed wall and insulated the pipe from the smoker to the wall. I took it for a 3 hr test run with the vent wide open and didn't have any visible condensation like there was before. Pictures coming soon


----------



## dockman (Feb 9, 2015)

Been talking with my employees about installing my MES40 inside out shop. They like bbq on Fridays for lunch. My shop is 64 x 100 with a 17' tall ceiling at the peak 10' at low part. Do you think it would put to much smoke in the building when I open the door? The build in no where air tight.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2015)

You will need a drip pan, under the exhaust opening, inside the smoker...   and think about plumbing a drain line, from that drip pan, to the outside...


----------



## hamrhead1971 (Feb 9, 2015)

In a building that size, the amount of smoke you get from opening the door should not be a problem.


----------



## dockman (Feb 9, 2015)

How does the long vent affect flow?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2015)

Dockman said:


> How does the long vent affect flow?
> 
> 
> 
> Given the right conditions.....   It will cause "over suck" and draw air too fast through the smoker.....


----------

